# Serious Disease In Pet Lizards Caused By New Bacteria



## News Bot (Sep 19, 2008)

*Published:* 18-Sep-08 02:00 PM
*Source:* ScienceDaily

Skin infections are common in pet lizards and can lead to fatal organ disease and septicaemia. The cause of these diseases has been unclear but now researchers in Belgium have discovered a new bacterium responsible for dermatitis in desert lizards. According to newly published research, the discovery could help control the disease and protect endangered species.

*Read More...*


----------

